# Sykes - 4/23 Good Fishing, Good Company



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nathan, Johnny, Brandon & I headed out to Sykes last night to do some fishing & meet up with some fellow forum members. Left around 11PM, but unfortunately didn't get there until 12:15. Got caught speeding on the way there & then a 30 minute epic police chase ensued, which ended with me leaving the cop in the dust. Or maybe I just got pulled over for having a headlight out & the officer was quite nice & sent us on our way after wishing us luck fishing. My memory isn't serving me too well. Either way, got out there & met up with Ken (WisconsinFisherman) & a buddy of his. We introduced ourselves & talked fishing for a bit & then started on our mission to get the first red of the night! On my third or so cast I hooked up with good red. A couple minutes into my fight, Nathan hooks up with a monster. Donnie runs over & throws next to where Nathan hooked up & BAM! Triple hookup on bulls!! Unfortunately Donnie broke off within a few seconds due to a fray in his braid, & Nathan's fish got him in the pilings. So it was up to me to land the first one of the night. After a good battle we got him in the net & up on the bridge for a measurement & quick photo shoot & then sent him on his way. Ken's buddy hooked up a little after that, & then Ken got one too a half hour or so later. Then another forum member whom we met out there, Jeremy, hooked up & landed his first red, which measured 37''. I also met another forum member, N!cky out there, who I talked with for a bit. Around 2 or so Nathan got a chunky 35.5'' red. We all fished until 3:00 or so, at which time Ken & his buddy decided that they were going to head out. Unfortunately we had to call it quits when they did, because I somehow forgot my drop net at my apartment & they were the only ones on the bridge who had one. Anyways, Nathan & Johnny & I headed to Denny's for an early breakfast & then back to get some sleep before classes.

*Tally for the night*: 

*Ken*: 1 bull
*Ken's friend*: 1 bull
*Donnie*: 37.25'' bull
*Kayla*: Fat 36'' bull
*Jeremy*: 37'' bull, which was his first ever - Congrats man!
*Me*: FAT 37.5'' bull
*Nathan*: Cute 35.5'' bull
*Johnny*: 0
*Brandon*: 0

It was really great meeting a bunch of you guys out there! The Mogan Man & I will be out there again tonight if anyone wants to join in the fun. As always, tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats on the nice fish guys! Wish I could have got some photos on my camera!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's Donnie's hoss!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& Kayla's fat 36''!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Somehow this has gotten no views compared to all of our other posts. People must be getting bored of posts from Sykes. Haha.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Somehow this has gotten no views compared to all of our other posts. People must be getting bored of posts from Sykes. Haha.


Or jealous...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Or jealous...


Knew I could get you to answer if I made that post you asshole! Answer your e-mail!!! Haha. Joe's tonight?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Knew I could get you to answer if I made that post you asshole! *Answer your e-mail*!!! Haha. Joe's tonight?


LOL what is this 1998?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> LOL what is this 1998?


Hahaha, ask Nathan that. He's the one who doesn't have a damn phone...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> LOL what is this 1998?


Dropped my phone in the water and he's too hipster for social media!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Dropped my phone in the water and he's too hipster for social media!


Lol. Hey ain't nothing wrong with that. I have no social media accounts. Lol

+1 for ThaFish


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> he's too hipster for social media!


I was just waiting for you to bust that one out... hahaa.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Lol. Hey ain't nothing wrong with that. I have no social media accounts. Lol
> 
> +1 for ThaFish


Holy shit are you serious? Thought I was the only one left. Haha.

+1 for you too sir.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Holy shit are you serious? Thought I was the only one left. Haha.
> 
> +1 for you too sir.


Nope. No twitter, facebook, instashit, or whatever else there is. I got nothing lol


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Nope. No twitter, facebook, *instashit*, or whatever else there is. I got nothing lol


I call it that too. Haha. That's nuts, I don't have any of them either. Good shit dude. :thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> I call it that too. Haha. That's nuts, I don't have any of them either. Good shit dude. :thumbup:


And I've never had them. Not like I had and got sick of it. I just never found a purpose or reason. Lol


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> And I've never had them. Not like I had and got sick of it. I just never found a purpose or reason. Lol


Yup, same here. Only thing I've ever had that's close to a social network is the PFF. Haha.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Grats on the catches!


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Had Myspace back in the day. Let them get deleted. Facebook only. Then here and also the metal detecting forums I belong to. Thats about it. Just nice to be able to post vacation pics so family back home can see them as they come.  Hope to tag some reds next time down. Noticed the wind was out of the EAST As we were leaving sunday. Shit man. Would have been easy tossing 1/4-1/2 oz jigs with those twisters with that wind. Bet those reds will take those 1/2 oz slowly descending nicely.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

That Jeremy kid is my cousin. Damn i'm jealous now....he and i have been trying to get together and fish for....over a year at least....AND we both live here. #slackasses


----------

